# Rod recommendation



## Chasntuna (Mar 21, 2016)

I got an MXL on a Calstar Graphiter 800L. It's more of a West Coast set up for yellowtail, but could easily do what your wanting. The reel is loaded with 50lb Jerry Brown HC spectra and topped with 25lb floro.


----------



## tigerfly (Apr 4, 2019)

Thanks, I looked into those after seeing your reply and maybe I'm dumb but it appears those have been discontinued?


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Shimano Teramar or Terez would be my go to, but I’m a Shimano snob, so take it for what it is. I think they’re more in the the $170 range but I haven’t had any problems in the 4 years I’ve been using them for live bait


----------



## tigerfly (Apr 4, 2019)

That's probably what I'll go with now. I've got 2 of them for some spin set ups so I guess if it ain't broke don't fix it. On another note...are you in Mt. Pleasant/Charleston? I spent many afternoons in kayaks out in Copahee after school


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

crowder, star make nice rods for the money, I'm sure Mike Jr or Grant could fix you up if your in Charleston


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Yes, if it ain’t broke... that’s been my motto. The fish don’t know how much you spent on your combo, boat, or girl. If they’re hungry, they’ll bite. 

On the side note, yes, I’m in Mt. P, if you see a Gladesmen or a blue Sportsman in the Copahee, there’s a Modelo or PBR with your name on it! Don’t be shy


----------



## tigerfly (Apr 4, 2019)

Copahee Hound said:


> Yes, if it ain’t broke... that’s been my motto. The fish don’t know how much you spent on your combo, boat, or girl. If they’re hungry, they’ll bite.
> 
> On the side note, yes, I’m in Mt. P, if you see a Gladesmen or a blue Sportsman in the Copahee, there’s a Modelo or PBR with your name on it! Don’t be shy


Well, just ordered another Teramar. Sounds good! I'll keep an eye out for ya


----------

